# SSB Captions!



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

This.

yes, I made it.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 8, 2008)

That wasn't too original... or funny. Meh...


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Meh? '.' Awww....


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Alxprit, it wasn't funny to me at all.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't find that funny.  Sorry. :(


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 10, 2008)

Not feelin' it


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 10, 2008)

It's better as a LOLBrawl.


----------

